# Sewage into the Ohio



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, just a heads up...

http://www.wtov9.com/news/3328716/detail.html


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like the carp are going to eat well for a few days


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

looks like some of those nasty white trojan river worms will be floating by shortly.  

A couple floated by and grossed me out of the mill creek last Sat. when I was in there looking for bait... had to go somewhere else. Those things are just to nasty...


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess that means more sewer trout than normal will be floating in the river.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That story reads weird :

400,000 gallons-per-minute is the amount of wastewater has been flowing into the Ohio River since the sewage line broke Thursday morning.

He says when it's all said and done, more than 600,000 gallons of human waste will have polluted the Ohio River. 

Doesn't make sense


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing......must've meant 600,000,000 gallons. Been broken for days or weeks too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You just have to pick this apart......
_WHEELING, WV -- 400,000 gallons-per-minute is the amount of wastewater has been flowing into the Ohio River since the sewage line broke Thursday morning. _*BROKE or discovered (?)the break...they don't know how long it's been broken do they ?* _Right now, city crews are working to get the spill stopped. King Campbell is the Superintendent of Water Pollution Control for Wheeling. Campbell says two men cutting grass for Ohio County Schools discovered the break around 11 a.m. Thursday near 12th Street in Warwood. He says a small landslide caused a giant sewage pipe called an interceptor to break. The interceptor takes all the waste from Clearview, northern parts of Ohio County and Warwood to the treatment plant in south Wheeling. He says when it's all said and done, more than 600,000 gallons of human waste will have polluted the Ohio River. Campbell's warning those who boat on the river is to avoid the area until Monday. But he says the spill isn't a huge environmental risk. Campbell says he's not sure what would happen to a person who came in contact with the sewage._*They'll be skinky !!* _The pipe is expected to be fixed by the end of Thursday._
So I guess maybe they could pinpoint the landslide happened between the the times the grass was cut. Unless they witnessed the small landslide.
So anyway, it was discovered 11AM and might be fixed by 12 midnite (end of Thursday, that's a possibility of 13 hours @ 400,000 = alot of poo poo in the water. Or was it broke for days or weeks? I'd like to know if it just happened ie: the mower caused the small slide.......or if it had already been broke much longer. 
Often when there's a raw sewage spill, they broadcast an ecoli warning to stay away from contact with the river water for a few days.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a hunch they actually broke the pipe at 11AM and then it was cut off or something about an hour or two later for repairs......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know how a waste water treatment plant works, but you'de think they would monitor the ammount of "liquids" they have coming in and are treating. 400,000 GPM is ALOT... the whole ordeal sounds weird.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

In any case, it kept moke11 from getting the first decent flathead of the year because I would not slop around in the stuff.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That water should be down into the Missippi or even the Gulf of Mexico by now.....


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

400,000 GPM is INSANE flow. I don't know for sure but I think that would require a pipe with a diameter of over 100' with SERIOUS head pressure. I think the article was wrong lol.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point, maybe it was 400,000 GPH or 4,000 GPM......some sort of typo.


----------



## Ducknut (Apr 23, 2004)

What is the difference between that and letting Justcrazy on the water???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Justcrazy floats !!


----------

